# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Bime mjekesore dhe kura popullore

## Arvima

Pershendetje    :buzeqeshje: 

Mendova se nje informacion rreth bimeve mjekesore do te ishte pozitiv ne kete Rubrike.

 Cfare jane bimet mjekesore?
Bime mjekesore quhen te gjitha bimet qe permbajne substanca vepruese, te cilat parandalojne lehtesojne ose sherojne semundje te ndryshme.
Bimet mjekesore mund te mblidhen ashtu sic jane ose mund te merren nga ato vetem pjeset e vecanta si: lulet, gjethet , rrenjet, frytet, farerat, deget , sythet etj, qe jane me te pasura me substanca veprusese. Si bima e tere, ashtu edhe pjeset apo organet e saj, ne gjendje te thare , quhen droga mjekesore bimore.
Vlera e bimes mjekesore varet nga lloji dhe sasia e substancave vepruese qe ato permbajne. Pikerisht per kete arsye bimet mjekesore dhe organet e tyre mblidhen ne periudhen kur jane me te pasura me substanca mjekuese. Kjo kohe, ne shumicen e rasteve, perputhet me shkallen me te larte te zhvillimit te bimes. 
Sasia dhe lloji i substancave vepruese qe percaktojne vleren mjekuese te bimes mjekesore varen jo vetem nga periudha e zhvillimit te bimes ,por edhe nga faktore te tjere , sic jane , psh, toka , klima, mosha e bimes, gjendja e saj etj.
Ne varesi te natyres fiziko-gjeografike te shumellojshme , si dhe te kushteve te posacme klimatike, flora e vendit tone permban shume bime mjekesore, te cilat jane te nje cilesie te larte .  :buzeqeshje: 
Bimet dhe drogat mjekesore mund te perdoren vetem , psh. kamomili si dhe shume te tjere, ose nganjehere te perziera ne menyre te pershtatshme qe te behen me te efektshme.

substancat vepruese te bimeve mjekesore


Perberja kimike e bimeve mjekesore eshte shume e nderlikuar dhe substancat qe gjenden ne to jane te shumellojshme. Ndermjet ketyre substancave , me kryesoret jane te ashtuquajturat substanca vepruese ( si alkaloidet, esencat , heterozidet, saponinet, taninet etj) , te cilat kane veprim mjekues dhe percaktojne vleren e cdo bime mjekesore.
Bimet me alkaloide permbajne substanca me veprim te larte, te cilat ndikojne ne sistemin nervor, mbi enet e gjakut, etj, dhe jane helmuese ; dozimi i sakte i tyre ka rendesi te vecante , meqenese cdo shmangie ne kete drejtim con ne helmime me pasoja vdekjeprurese.
Bimet me esenca , qe njihen me lehtesi ne saj te aromes se tyre,kane veprim te larmishem.Disa veprojne ne sistemin nervor qendror dhe disa te tjera ndikojne ne shtimin e lengjeve tretese. Shumica e esencave e skuqin ( acarojne) lekuren, pengojne zhvillimin dhe rritjen e mikrobeve.Shume bime me esenca shtojne urinimin, largojne gazet nga zorret,etj.
Ne bimet me vitamina gjejme substanca te domosdoshme per ruajtjen e ekuilibrit.Pakesimi ose mungesa e vitaminave ne trupin e njeriut shkakton lindjen e semundjeve te ndryshme.
Bimet me heterozide,se bashku me ato me alkaloide dhe me esenca, perfaqesojne grupin me te madh te bimeve mjekesore. Heterozidet jane sheqerna te lidhura me substanca vepruese, kane veti te veprojne ne menyre specifike , ne nje ose disa organe te njeriut . Keshtu psh. , ndersa grupi i heterozideve antrakinonike perqendrohet ne zorren e trashe dhe nxit te dalet jasht pa acaruar aparatin tretes , grupi i heterozideve kardiotonike vepron ne zemer dhe ne veshka.
Bimet me tanine kane veprim rrudhes , prandaj perdoren ne mjekesi per heqjen e barkut , per te mbytur bakteret , per te mjekuar majasellin etj.
Bimet me saponine japin lengje ujore qe kane veti te shkumezojne kur tunden.Po te merren nga goja ne sasi te vogla , ato ngacmojne mukozen e stomakut dhe te zorreve, kurse ne sasi te medha shkaktojne edhe acarime te renda. Ne shume raste , disa nga keto bime ndihmojne ne nxjerrjen e gelbazes nga rruget e frymemarrjes , ndersa te tjera nxisin te dalet jashte dhe urinimin.
Bimet me substanca te hidhura ne pergjithesi shtojne rrjedhjen e lengjeve qe permiresojne tretjen e ushqimeve. Substancat me natyre sheqerore takohen pothuajse ne te gjitha bimet mjekesore. Substancat sheqerore te asimilueshme kane rendesi te vecante si lende ushqyese ( glucide te thjeshta, amidoni , inulina , etj) , ndersa te paasimilueshmet  ( sic jane mucilagjet , pektinat , gomat , eetj ) si lende zbutese ; ato rregullojne mekanikisht te dalet jashte dhe nganjehere veprojne ehe kunder heqjes se barkut, meqenese pakesojne mahisjen e indeve te acaruara te mukozes se zorres. 

Sot shume autore u japin rendesi substancave , te cilat me pare konsideroheshin si te plogeta ( kriperat minerale, acidet organike , vitaminat, etj ) ; keto ndikojne ne thithjen dhe qendrueshmerine e substancave vepruese , ne normalizimin e funksioneve jetesore, rritjen e fuqise mbrojtese te organizmit, neutralizimin e substancave helmuese ( duke shpejtuar jashteqitjen e tyre) , rivendosjen e ekuilibrit te kriprave, etj.
Pra, bimet mjekesore jane barishte qe permbajne substanca kimike natyrale, me perberje nga me te nderlikuarat .                                                      :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Arvima

*MBLEDHJA DHE RUAJTJA E BIMEVE MJEKESORE* 

Per ata qe deshirojne te mbledhin vete bime mjekesore , po jap shkurtazi disa rregulla : 

*Organet mbitokesore te bimes* : bari , dmth e gjithe pjesa mbitokesore e bimes mblidhet zakonisht , para lulezimit te bimes ; majat e lulezuara mblidhen kur lulet e tyre fillojne te celin , ndersa gjethja mblidhet para lulezimit , por jo kur fillon te bjere vetvetiu ; lulja mblidhet kur porsa ka celur ; druret dhe levoret mblidhen ne pranvere para daljes ose ne vjeshte pas renies se gjetheve ; farat dhe frytet mblidhen zakonisht ne kohen e pjekjes se tyre.

*Organet nentokesore* ( si rrenja , rizoma , zharrdhoku ) mblidhen jashte periudhes se vegjetacionit te plote ; per bimet dy vjecare mbledhja behet ne vjeshten e vitit te pare ose ne pranveren e vitit te dyte, kurse per shume vjecaret ne vjeshte ose ne pranvere.

Mbledhja behet ne kohe te thate , mundesisht ne mengjes , pasi te jete thare vesa dhe jo ne kohen e shiut , me perjashtim te rrenjeve qe mund te mblidhen pas periudhave me shi.

Cfare duhet te kemi parasysh per ruajtjen e bimeve mjekesore?

Bimet mjekesore ose organet e tyre rralle perdoren ne gjendje te fresket. Ne te shumten e rasteve, bimet e mbledhura thahen ne masen e kerkuar, me qellim qe te ruhen per nje kohe pak a shume te  gjate. Pra, bimet , ne shumicen e rasteve , perdoren te thara, dmth ne formen e drogave. 
Pas pastrimit te bimeve te mbledhura nje vemendje e madhe i kushtohet tharjes se tyre. Menyrat e tharjes jane te shumta: - tharja ne ajer te lire dhe ne diell, behet duke i hapur bimet ose organet e mbledhura ne shtresa te holla mbi pelhura...etj. , dhe jo drejtperdrejt ne toke.Kjo metode tharjeje nuk lejohet per lulet sepse prishet ngjyra e tyre, as per bimet me esenca, mqs keto te fundit avullohen , gje qe ul cilesine e droges. Per ta mbrojtur bimen nga kondensimi i veses se mengjesit rekomandohet mbulimi i saj. - tharja ne hije dhe nen strehe , behet ne hangare, depo etj.  - tharja me ajer te ngrohte dhe te thate , behet zakonisht ne mjedise qe ka mjete ngrohese sikur jane sobat etj.
- *Koha* qe nevojitet per tharjen e pjeseve te ndryshme te bimes ndryshon sipas stines, natyres se bimes apo organit te saj dhe menyres se tharjes. Lulet ne pergjithesi thahen per 3-8 dite ne vere dhe per 8-14 dite ne pranvere e vjeshte, gjethet dhe barerat me strukture normale per 3-6 dite ne vere dhe per 10-14 dite ne pranvere dhe vjeshte, rrenjet dhe rizomat per 14 dite ne vere dhe per 21 dite ne pranvere dhe vjeshte, etj.
Pas tharjes, drogat mjekesore bimore duhen ruajtur ne vende pa lageshtire , te mbrojtura nga drita, pluhuri , ajri , etj. Bimet e thara te ruajtura ne kushte te pershtatshme ne vende te thata etj., ruajne veprimtarine e tyre 18 deri ne 24 muaj nga data e grumbullimit , prandaj duhet patur gjithnje parasysh qe bimet mjekesore te konsumohen brenda afatit te sipershenuar.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Arvima

SEMUNDJET SIPAS ORGANEVE, DIETA DHE MJEKIMI ME BIME DHE CAJRA MJEKESORE

Semundjet e gojes 
Hapesira e gojes sherben si porte per depertimin e shkaktareve te ndryshem qe sjellin semundje infektive, te karakterit te pergjithshem.Nepermjet saj kalojne mikrobet qe vijne nga jashte ose qe ndoshen ne mulesat e saj mukoze. Nga kjo del e qarte se higjena e gojes eshte kusht i rendesishem per parandalimin jo vetem te semundjeve te pergjithshme , por edhe ato lokale qe mund te zhvillohen ne goje ne forme te plageve, djegjeve, pezmatimeve( inflamacioneve) dhe qe shoqerohen me crregullime te gelltitjes, pertypjes, te te folurit etj.Shpesh semundjet e stomakut jane pasoje e semundjeve te gojes dhe vecanerisht te dhembeve, sepse mikrobet e tyre mund te shumezohen e te shperndahen edhe ne teresine e organizmit, duke shkaktuar shpesh semundje te renda e vdekjeprurese. Semundjet e kyceve, te zemres e te veshkave jane pasoje e qelbezimit te bajameve, e prishjes se dhembeve,etj. Keto semundje vijne edhe si pasoje e duhanit, e helmeve industriale, etj. Per kete arsye eshte e nevojshme qe te merren masa per parandalimin e semundjeve te dhembeve , te irritimit dhe inflamimit te gingivave, te qelbezimit te mukozave dhe vecanerisht te bajameve.Gjate ketyre semundjeve keshillohen ushqime te pasura me substance mucilagjinoze, pektinike dhe me konsistence te bute, dhe jo ushqime me substanca irrituese dhe djegese etj. Shume bime mjekesore perdoren per higjenen e gojes dhe per ruajtjen e saj nga ndikimet e mikrobeve patogjene.
Era e keqe e gojes ndikon negativisht ne te semurin . Shkaqet e saj jane te shumta e te ndryshme. Midis ketyre mund te permendim tretjen me veshtiresi te stomakut, eren e vete substancave ushqimore( sikurse ndodh kur hahet hudher) , disa semundje te renda dhe te zgjatura te veshkave dhe te metabolizmit( si ne semundjen e sheqerit , qelbezimin e bajameve, te sinuseve, mushkerive) si dhe prishjen e dhembeve karioze.
Mjekimi i eres se keqe te gojes lidhet me trajtimin e semundjeve kryesore qe e shkakton ate. Por ushqimi i rregullt me fruta e zarzavate te fresketa, te dalet jasht normal, hogjena e gojes dhe jeta e rregullt lehtesojne menjanimin e kesaj gjendeje jo te kendshme. Ne zhdukjen apo dobesimin e saj ndikojne dhe nje sere bimesh qe permbajne esenca me ere te kendshme dhe me veti antiseptike, sic jane: Bari i bishtamithit, levoret e limonit dhe te portokallit , baronica etj.
Kunder acarimit te gojes perdoren droga qe permbajne tanine, si arrat etj. , dhe droga me esenca antiseptike te kombinuara me tanine, sic jane sherebela, zhumbrica, rozmarina, boronica, etj. 
Acarimi dhe mahisja e bajameve (angina) , jane semundje me fillim te shpejte, te cilat shpeshere marrin edhe karakter te zgjatur (kronik), vijne si pasoje e rrufes, e ftohjeve te zakonshme ose e prekjeve nga semundje  te renda infektive ( difteria , skarlantina) dhe e perdorimit te pijeve e ushqimeve te ftohta. Keto te fundit shkaktojne skuqjen dhe inflamacionin e mukozes se grykes dhe bajameve, duke veshtiresuar gelltitjen, pertypjen , te folurit , qe shoqerohen nganjehere me dhembje gryke, veshi , koke dhe me nxehjen e pjeseve te ndryshme te trupit. Keto semundje duhet te diagnostikohen ne kohe, qe te merren masa perkatese ne varesi te shkakut te lindjes se tyre, per te parandaluar nderlikimet e mundshme ne kyce, veshka e zemer, qe shpesh jane te renda dhe me pasoja serioze per jeten.
Midis bimeve mjekesore qe preferohen per mjekimin e angines , te faringitit dhe te laringitit jane ato me veprim zbutes, qe permbajne mucilagje e pektina, sic jane : mellaga , mellaga e bardhe, caji kunder acarimit te fytit , gjethe dielli , disa droga me tanine si arra, manaferra, mjedhra , luleshtrydhja etj. , disa bime me esence antiseptike, sic jane caji per gargare etj. Vecanerisht vleresohen bimet aromatike me veprim antiinflamator si , kamomili , bishtamithi , etj. Ajo mjekohet edhe duke lyer gryken me leng limoni te holluar me uje, glicerine , acid borik , nishader , etj.

Semundjet e hundes
Pezmatimi i membranes se mukozes se hundes(rrufa) lind per shkaqe te ndryshme, por me shpesh nga te ftohtet, nga nuhatja e pluhurave helmuese dhe nga faktore alergjike. Rrufa mund te kaloje lehte edhe shpejt ose mund te marre karakter te rende e te zgjatur. Ajo shpesh shoqerohet me dhembje te kockave te fytyres, gingivave , vesheve , te cilat shtohen vecanerisht kur pas nje pune te lodhshme kalohet ne mjedise te ftohta dhe me lageshtire ; ajo zhvillohet me lehte te njerezit e mesuar ne mjedise te ngrohta dhe me tym e ajer te nxehte, sesa te njerezit e kalitur fizikisht ne mjediset e hapura dhe me ajer te fresket , qe lahen me uje te ftohte etj.
Si mjete ndihmese per mjekimin e rrufes rekomandohen cajra te ngrohta qe permbajne vitamine C , tanine dhe esenca aniinflamatore , so psh caji familjar, caji mjekesor per zbutjen e kolles, gjethedelli, bliri, rigoni , caji i malit, shtogu etj. Per mjekimin e rrufes mjekesia popullore perdor 1 luge me oriz, piper e dylle , te cilet , pasi perzihen , digjen ne zjarr dhe tymi qe lirohet nuhatet nga i semuri ; sipas nje metode tjeter , thithet tymi qe del nga djegja e sheqerit me kafe ; i semuri mbulohet mire ne dhome te nxehte derisa te djersitet.
Hemorragjia nga hunda ( epistaksis) , si rregull, vjen nga hipertensioni, nga semundje te gjakut , nga pamjaftueshmeria e punes se melcise , nga nefriti , diabeti , etj. Ajo vjen dhe nga sforcimi fizik e ndejtja per nje kohe te gjate ne diell , nga thithja e pluhurave dhe e tymrave te demshme, nga goditja e hundes, nga rrufa , etj. Hemorragjia e hundes mjekohet lokalisht ( duke shtypur hunden me gisht , duke vene akull mbi te, duke futur copa pambuku hemostatik , etj. ) me rrugen e pergjithshme ( sipas shkakut perdoren koagulante, vit C , P e K , antibiotike kur behet tamponim, etj) dhe kirurgjikale.Per mjekimin e hemorragjise  nga hunda rekomandohen edhe disa bime, si bari i bishtkalit, hithra, bari i pates, bukaleret e dushkut, frytet e blirit , etj. Bishtkali merret gjate dites ne forme caji, qe fitohet duke zier 50 gr droge ne 500 gr uje. Bukaleret e dushkut perdoren ne forme pluhuri, i cili thithet me hunde.Po keshtu perdoren edhe frytet e blirit, por te njomura me pare me uthull, etj. Rezultate te mira kunder hemoragjise se hundes jep nganjehere edhe vendosja ne hunde e pluhurit te levozhgave te vezeve paraprakisht te kaurdisura.

----------


## Arvima

SEMUNDJA E STOMAKUT

a)Gastriti , ose pezmatimi i mukozes se stomakut lind nga irritimi i saj nga subbstanca te ndryshme kimike ,nga produkte jo te mira ushqimore, nga toksiko-infeksione, nga faktore alergjike etj. Semundja karakterizohet nga ndryshime funksionale, sekretore ne stomak, qe shoqerohen me prerje oreksi , me etje me prishje te shijes , me rendim dhe fryrje te stomakut , me urth peshtjellim dhe te vjella , me dhembje barku , qe mund te shkaktojne ngritjen e temperuatures, disa here edhe simptomatologji te pergjithshme, si marrje mendsh ,dhembje koke, dobesi , shpejtim pulsi dhe ulje te presionit te gjakut.
Mjekimi me kohe dhe dieta e pershtatshme e sheron semundjen per pak dite , ne rast te kundert ajo merr karakter kronik. Gastriti kronik lind nga mosmarrja ne rregull e ushqimit , nga helmimet kronike si psh, alkooli dhe duhani , nga helmimewet profesionale etj. Ne gastrti kronik mund te shtohet ose te pakesohet sekretimi i stomakut.
Shtimi i sekretimit te lengut te stomakut shoqerohet me djegje te vazhdueshme te ketij te fundit, nganjeher me te vjella dhe me kapsllek. Disa here vihen re shqetesime te pergjithshme , si lodhje e shpejte , prishje e gjumit , nervozizem etj. Ne kete semundje duhet te respektohet dieta, vecanersiht ne fazen fillestare dhe ne ate te riakutizimit te procesit dhe te ndalohet duhani dhe pijet alkolike.
Pakesimi i sekretimit te lengut te stomakut shoqerohet me crregullime ne zorre, me kapsllek etj. Ne disa raste vihen re edhe crregullime psikike. Te semuret ankohen shume , vuajne nga frika e kancerit dhe behen hakmarres. Ne rastet e theksuara , nga goja vjen ere veze e keqe , peshtjellim dhe rendim i stomakut, te vjella periodike. Ne dieten e te semureve me gastrit, zarzavatet zene nje vend me rendesi, sepse ato ndihmojne ne sekretimin e te gjitha gjendrave te aparatit tretes, sidomos te atyre te stomakut. Keshtu psh . lengu i lakres shton sekretimin e lengut te stomakut, prandaj rekomandohet ne gastritet kronike , qe shoqerohen me ulje te sekretimit,  kurse lengu i patates dhe i karrotes, perkundrazi , e ulin sekretimin e ketij lengu, prandaj rekomandohen ne gastritet qe shoqerohen me shtimin e sekretimit.
Perimet bejne mire edhe pse permbajne celuloze, e cila shton  prodhimin dhe harxhimin e lengut te temthit dhe nxjerr jasht organizmit kolesterinen , duke shtuar peristaltiken.
Ne krizat e gastritit mund te perdoret nje diete e aferme me ate qe keshillohet ne ulcerat , kurse ne gjendjet pa krize perdoret diete e zakonshme duke kufizuar sheqernat dhe duke rritur proteinat , vitaminat dhe sasine e qumeshtit. kur nga te vjellat e vazhdueshme humbet shume kalium , qe ka per pasoje crregullimin e funksionit sekretues dhe levizes te aparatit tretes, jepet oriz i zier , patate te pjekura dhe laker e shtypur.
Kunder shtimit te sekretimit mund te perdoret , per neutralizim, bikarbonati i sodes ose, me mire, oksidi i magnezit.Nga hyrja ne reaksion i bikarbonatit me acidin klorhidrik clirohet anhidridi karbonik ( CO 2 ) i cili ka veti te ngaxmoje gjendrat e stomakut dhe te shtoje rishtas sekretimin e lengut gastrik ndersa anhidrid karbonik nuk formohet gjate bashkeveprimit te HCl me oksidin e magnezit. Por edhe nje sri bimesh kane vetine te pakesojne lengun e stomakut, vecanerisht ato qe permbajne atropine , hiosciamine . Keto bime kane veprim te forte fiziologjik , prandaj pergatiten dhe vihen ne perdorim vetem me recete mjekesore.
Kunder shtimit te lengut te stomakut rekomandohet perdorimi i lirit , bishtamithit , milses, valerines etj.
Per shtimin e lengut te stomakut eshte mire te perdoret limonade me pepsine dhe acid klorhidrik, acid klorhidrik etj.
Por ka dhe nje seri bimesh mjekuese me veti te shtojne sekretimin e lengut te stomakut, nder te cilat rekomandohen caji per oreks , kinefusha, arra, pelini, radhiqja , sanza , cikorja etj.
Ne dhembjet dhe crregullimet e stomakut rekomandohet perdorimi i cajit kunder dhembjes se stomakut, kurse kunder te vjellave kamomili, milca , mendra , sherebela , bliri etj.
b) Semundja ulceroze  eshte nga me te shpeshtat. Ajo karakterizohet nga nje zgaver qe formohet ne stomak ose duoden. Shenjat e kesaj semundje jane te shumta ; prej tyre me kryesorja eshte dhembja. Fillimi i dhembjes varet nga vendi i lokalizimit te saj.  Ajo pakesohet me marrjen e ushqimit. Ulcera shpeshh shoqerohet dhe me te vjella dhe urth nga shtimi i sekretimit , qe mund te shoqerohet dhe me djegje krahas dhembjeve , qe lindin ne zonen e mbistomakut. Dieta rekomandohet ne varesi nga faza e acarimit dhe qetesise se procesit , por ne te dy rastet duhet te respektohen keto 2 rregulla te pergjithshme :
- te perdoret ushqimi mbrojtes ndaj ndikimeve mekanike, kimike dhe nxehtesise
-te nderpriten pijet alkolike dhe duahni
-te merren masa komplekse qe ndikojne ne permiresimin e funnksionit sekretor dhe motor  te aparatit tretes ne veprimtarine nervore. Ne dhembjet akute respektohet dieta sikurse ne shtimin e sekretimit te stomakut. Nuk jepen lengje frutash e idhtima, sidomos para ushqimit, ushqimet qe japin  urth, si lakra , spinaqi, kufizohet kafeja dhe pijet e tjera oksiduese, nuk lejohet pirja e ujit te ftohte dhe e ujerave minerale, ushqimi nuk duhet te filloje me supe e corbe, me mish e peshk ose me pije alkolike. Rekomandohet perdorimi i gjalpit te lopes, kajmakut e te qumeshtit, syltiacit etj. Frutat duhet te jene krejtesisht te pjekura dhe te embla. Te semuret kane shume aciditet ne stomak pranojne me mire qumeshtin e fresket, ndryshe nga ata qe kane pak aciditet , te cilet pranojne me mire kosin. Ne kohen e krizes ulceroze eshte mire te nderpritet ushqimi dhe te pihet caj me pak sheqer ose te perdoret supe barishtesh ne sasi te vogel dhe here pas here e bardhe veze e rrahur me vaj ulliri, me gjalp ose kajmak.
Ne periudhen pa dhembje i semuri mund te filloje dalengadale te mos perdore diete te forte , por prapeseprap edhe ne kete kohe kane epersi qumeshti, muhalebia, buka e thekur, biskotat , mjalti etj. dhe vetem pas nje fare kohe mishi i grire, trite e gatuara , perimet , uji mineral i ngrohte etj. Ka te dhena se lakra e bardhe  eshte mjet natyror qe ndihmon ne mjekimin e ulceres se stomakut, sepse ajo permban vitamine U, e cila ndihmon ne rigjenerimin e plageve dhe te ulcerimeve.
Nje rol te mire ndihmes ne mjekimin e semundjeve te stomakut luajne edhe disa bime mjekesore. Keshtu , psh , per qetesimin e dhembjeve dhe te crregullimeve rekomandohet caji kunder dhimbjes se stomakut . Per pakesimin e aciditetit te rritur rekomandohen liri , bishtamithi, milca , valeriana etj. , ndersa si ndihmese ne mjekimin e ulceres se stomakut dhe te duodenit liri, lulebasani , sherbela,, mellaga e bardhe, gjethedelli , hithra , hudhra ,qepa , milca , bishkali etj. Ne rastet e rrjedhjes se gjakut ( hemoragjise ) mund te perdoren bishtamidhi , boronica , hithra , manaferra , bargjaku etj.
c) Mungesa e oreksit ( anoreksia ) . per te rifituar oreksin perdoren droga bimore me shije te hidhur , te cilat perbejne grupin e medikamenteve te hidhura (amara) . Para se te njihej veprimtaria reflektore e gjendrave te stomakut, mendohej se keto substanca vepronin drejtpersedrejti ne gjendrat sekretore te organizmit , por me metodat eksperimentale u vertetua se ato veprojne me shijen e tyre te hidhur, nepermjet te mbaresave nervore te shijes qe jane te vendosura ne mbulesen mukoze te gojes , sidomos ne pjesen e siperme te gjuhes. Duke patur parasysh mekanizmin e veprimit te ketyre sub , keto duhet te perdoren duke respektuar rregullat qe vijojne:
-sub e hidhura ose drogat qe permbajne ato , te perdoren te shoqeruara me ushqime, perndryshe nuk shtojne sekretimin e lengut te stomakut. Gjithashtu ato nuk japin efektin e deshiruar edhe kur marren gjate ushqimit ose mbas tij.
-barnat e hidhura duhet te perdoren vetem para ushqimit, 15-30 minuta para tij ; po ashtu , cajrat ose preparatet me substance te hidhur nuk duhet te embelsohen meqenese efekti i tyre sigurohet pikerisht nga shija e hidhur qe ato kane ; veprimi i preparateve te hidhura rritet krahas me rritjen e hidhesise se tyre. Preparatet me hidhetina prej bimesh mjekesore , ne farmaci pergatiten dhe jepen ne forme te tinkturave, pluhurave , ekstrakteve ; drogat e hidhura bimore ne mjekesine popullore perpunohen zakonisht duke i lene ne vere ose ne raki te forte 8-10 dite dhe, pastaj duke i kulluar , merren me luge gjelle gjithnje para buke , per hapjen e oreksit.
-drogat bimore me shije te hidhur , krrahas sub te hidhura , permbajne dhe perberes te tjere me veti te caktuara , prandaj duhet te perdoren  me kujdes, per te menjanuar efektet e demshme qe kane disa prej tyre , si , psh., pelini, i cili mund te demtoje sistemin nervor dhe gjymtyret. 
Per hapjen e oreksit rekomandohet perdorimi i shume bimeve dhe i shume cajrave mjekesore si psh., caji per hapjen e oreksit , kinefusha , radhiqja , pelini, arra , sanza.

----------


## Arvima

SEMUNDJET E MELCISE

Melcia e zeze dhe lengu qe prodhohet prej saj luajne rol te rendesishem ne procesin e pergjithshem te tretjes. Ushqimet kane vetine te shtojne si sekretimin e lengut te stomakut dhe te zorres, ashtu edhe sekretimin e melcise dhe te nxjerrin lengun e saj ne zorre.Semundjet e melcise se zeze dhe te rrugeve te saj behen shkak per lindjen e ndryshimeve funksionale dhe ne aparatin tretes. Mjafton te permendim se ne inflamacionin e zgjatur te fshikezes se temthit (kolecistiti kronik ) shpesh vihen re crregullime te tretjes e kapsllek qe vazhdojne me heqje barku (diarre) , me ndryshime ne sekretimin e lengut te stomakut , te pankreasit, etj., te cilat shkaktojne edhe ndryshime te pergjithshme, si , psh., shqetesime , pagjumesi etj. Ne kete rast dieta e pershtatshme , qe nxit zbrasjen e fshikezes se temthit dhe qe rregullon funksionin e zorres , eshte nje mase e rendesishme per parandalimin dhe mjekimin e semundjeve te melcise.Kjo diete duhet te plotesohet edhe me kalitjen fizike , e cila ndikon ne normalizimin e funksioneve te melcise se zeze. Kalitja fizike ndikon ne permiresimin e qarkullimit te gjakut ne melci , ne oksigjenimin , si dhe ne furnizimin e saj me sub e nevojshme per sintezen dhe depozitimin ne te te glikogjenit . Dieta ne semundjet e melcise duhet te jete e tille , qe te lehtesoje si sekretimin ,ashtu edhe derdhjen e temthit, gje qe arrihet duke marre shpesh porcione te vogla ushqimi ( 4-6 here ne dite ) , qe sherben si ngacmues fiziologjik i mekanizmave qe vene ne levizje derdhjen e temthit . Per kete ndihmojne edhe levizjet , shetitjet e gjata ne ajer te paster, gjimnastika etj.
Melcia e zeze eshte gjender e madhe, e cila shepsh quhet laborator biokimik i organizmit, sepse kryen nje seri funksionesh te rendesishme :
a) Sekreton dhe nxjerr ne zorre lengun e temthit, i cili ndikon ne tretjen e ushqimit dhe ne levizjen ( peristaltiken ) e zorres.
b) Perpunon dhe transformon nje seri sub ushqimore si sheqernat, proteinat e yndyrnat.
c) Nxjerr ne gjak prodhimet e nevojshme qe ndikojne ne normalizimin e proceseve te organizmit. 
Duke patur parasysh funskionet kryesore te melcise mund te percaktojme edhe semundjet e saj dhe te rrugeve te temthit , te cilat karakterizohen nga pakesimi i sekretimit dhe i menjanimit te lengut te temthit ne zorre, nga kalimi i kriperave te tij ne gjak, gje qe shkakton lindjen e te verthtit ; mund te lindin edhe ndryshime te tjera ne vete indin e melcise qe crregullojne funksionet e saj fiziologjike te sintezes , te transformimit dhe menjanimit te produkteve te ndryshme ushqimore me origjine shtazore, bimore e minerale etj.
Eshte e keshillueshme qe ne te gjitha crregullimet e melcise t'i drejtohemi mjekut per percaktimin e diagnozes dhe mjekimin racional.
Preparatet me origjine bimore qe praktikon mjekesia popullore dhe ajo shkencore per semundjet e melcise perdoren ne keto drejtime kryesore;per mjekimin e hepatitit , kolecistit  dhe kolelitiazes. 
Ndermjet bimeve qe perdoren ne familje per mjekimin e semundjeve te melcise dhe te rrugeve te temthit , rezultate te mira ka dhene mendra e bute , e cila mund te perdoret per nje kohe te gjate dhe pa shkaktuar efekte te padeshirueshme anesore.
Midis bimeve qe nxisin zbrasjen e fshikezes se temthit rekomandohet kinefusha , milca, akja , kokecelli, radhiqja, cikorja , angjinarja , ulliri , rozmarina , pelini, qepa , rrepa, speci djeges etj.
Ndermjet bimeve qe nxisin prodhimin e temthit mund te rekomandohen pelini i zi dhe pelini , kokocelli , radhiqja , mendra , angjinarja , rozmarina , akja , kumaku , arrsi , melqinja , podiqja ,etj.
Ne crregullimet e fshikezes se temthit rekomandohen caji kunder acarimit te fshikezes se temthit, caji kunder acarimit te rrugeve te temthit, qepa , pelini , cikorja ,kinefusha , angjinarja , sanza , radhiqja , rozmarina , mendra . Kurse si ndihmese ne rastet e gureve te temthit rekomandohen angjinarja , radhiqja , akja , bari i shpretkes , rrepa etj.
Ne pergjithesi per semundjet e melcise rekomandohet preparati bimor i angjinares " cinaran profarma".
Ndermjet bimeve qe rekomandohen si ndihmese ne semundjen e sheqerit, mund te permendim gjethet e boronices , hidhren , ullirin , levozhgen e fasules , manin , tersheren , qerbashin mjekesor , kinefushen , angjinaren etj.

----------


## teta

ARVIMA,te pergezoi per temen e hapur dhe rendesin e saj

Gjdo dite e me shum medicina po orientohet kah mjeksia alternative,cak ne Angli ne fakultetin e medicines seriozisht po mendohet qe nje nder provimet e fakulteti te futet edh medicina alternative si provim i rradhes.

Por jo gjdokush mund te merret  me mjekesi alternative,qe te jene te efektshme  veprimi i tyre duhet te dihen sakt bimet e caktuara dhe perqendrimi i tyre.

Ne praktik  gjen shum sherime te sukseshme nga medicina alternative,poooor eshte shum "viktima"te personave injorant qe e vetquajn veten si mjek popullor.

Prandaj  kur te vendosni te kuroheni me medicin alternative ,kujdes se ku i merrni " ïlaqet" dhe te kush !!!

----------

